# Missed Departure - Need Taxi Report for Insurance



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi, thanks for reading the thread.

My family and I missed our departure from Suvanabhumi on Jan 3rd because the Taxi driver took us to Don Muang!! It took us about 2 hrs to get to the airport instead of 45mins and check-in had just closed. 

We phoned our insurers who advised us to book another flight, keep receipts and we would be OK. 

When we got back to the UK and filed a claim it was refused because we didn't get a report from the Taxi company.

There's no blame on the Taxi driver, he didn't speak English. 

Can anyone advise me on how we could secure a taxi report? I guess that BKK has many taxi firms, any will do....

Cheers

AA


----------

